# 10 hour Tri tip



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 27, 2018)

still clearing out the freezers to make room for the hog I have coming, and hopefully some fresh venison. I’m Finding venison, tri tips, and sausage I didn’t know I had. Lol. Too many full freezers around here.

Found a few tri tips so I decided I’d break out the sv and let it do the work. We’ve done plenty of them using the sv in the past so know I like doing them in the 10-12 hour range.







Sealed up and Seasoned with dales, salt, pepper, a little Tony’s, and some garlic cloves. 







Fresh outta the bath. 







On the grill for a little searing. 







Off the grill. Forgot to mention I used the other sv and the cooler to sv 20# of skinless/boneless chicken breast. 

I then reseasoned the chicken, sauced it in multiple sauces, and revacusealed it. Took it over to the farmer. Just has to warm it up in the sv. Helps him a lot this time of year cause you think you’ll be done in a hour but then something goes wrong and your out in a field working on something for a few more hours. Sv holds the food well so when he gets in he has dinner ready. Sold him on a sv two years ago. He loves it!






A bunch of the chicken sealed up. 







On the chopping block. 







Perfect medium rare. 







Another sliced shot. 







Sautéed onion, peppers, chilies, and cheese with a little WDR Limited 2018 sauce. Great steak fajitas!

That’s about it for this post. 

Scott


----------



## markh024 (Oct 27, 2018)

Looks delicious!. Haven't gotten into the SV thing yet but the more i read here the more i want to.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 27, 2018)

If you have some extra cash floating around I’d highly suggest buying one Mark.

They work great in combination with the smoker as well. I’ve smoked ribs, chicken, butts, and brisket for a bit and then finished in the sv. Works great!

Scott


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 27, 2018)

Nice looking TT. Good idea with that chicken too. Will try the smoke and vacpac & SV chicken idea.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks scott


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 27, 2018)

That was awfully nice of you to prep the chicken for the farmer, and the TT looks delicious. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2018)

Nice job Scott!
I haven't tried a TT in the SV yet, but it sure will be on the list!!
Yours looks delicious!
Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks Chris. 

He’s a real good guy. Helps me out a lot. 


Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks al!

The tri tip isn’t excellent in the sv! Try smoking one up to about 120 and then put in the sv for half a day and sear to complete. Dynamite!

Scott


----------

